# Food Intolerance and Hashi



## Fitgirl.n.wonderland (Jun 26, 2016)

I have lots of symptoms for having some food intolerances. I am currently on the Whole30 (round 2) and I already had helped so much! Before I had not been able to lose any weight, but eliminating certain possible irritants has been so helpful! Only a week after I reintroduced certain things I went back on it because it really is helping me form better habits.

Recently though, I have not been feeling well at all. Is there a way to be tested for food intolerances other than eliminating things completely? Like tests? A different kind of Doctor? I'm all about making changes, but it's overwhelming trying the process of elimination. So Any suggestions?! Thanks!!!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Google allergy testing doctors in your area. Some GPs will do it...just call and ask.

Are your thyroid labs optimal for you? That could be the issue.

Sub-optimal labs can affect the way you digest and absorb nutrients from food. Are you constipated?

If you have any recent thyroid labs, post them with the ranges.


----------

